# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  ::فن الإتيكيت من الألف إلى الياء ::

## saousana

فن الإتيكيت من الألف إلى الياء 



جمـــــــال من قمة الرأس إلى أخمص القدم...

إن الجمال الرائع لايقف عند الوجه بل يتعداه إلى الجسم كله ...

إلى طريقة الجلوس والوقوف, إلى موديل الشعر وطريقة التعبير إلى النظافة والترتيب ,

كل هذه النواحي تلعب دورها في إعطاء الإنطباع الجمالي المرغوب لدى الناظرين ...

ستجدين هنا التعليمات التي سوف تساعد مظهرك الخارجي...


... وقفتك ... جلستك ... مشيتك ... شذاك ... عطرك... أشياء اخرى ...

خلاصة القول أننا هنا سوف نلقي الضوء على على اسس علمية وعملية سليمة

تعتبر من ضروريات أنوثتك...






...تعلمي كيف تمشين...





المشي هو أهم مايلفت النظر في المرأة... 

فقد تكون جميلة,,,, أنيقة ومع هذا فإنها تجر قدميها بتثاقل معيب!!!...

أو أنها تسير قفزاً كالعصفور أو أنها تقلد مشة إحدى نجوم السينما....

وهذا خطأ فاااااادح!!! .....

فنجوم السينما , خلافاً لما تعتقدين,,,لايسرن في حياتهن العادية كما يسرن أمامك على الشاشة...

هناك المخرجون وأخصائيو الدعاية,,,, وهم الذين يفرضون على الممثلة نوعاً خاصاً من المشي!!!

يصبح علماً عليها....

إنها بضاعة للتصدير والمتاجرة ليس أكثر.....

وهناك قواعد عامة لما يجب أن تفعليه وما يجب أن تتحاشيه طبقيها بعناية وبصورة عفوية!!!

لاتكلف فيها فإنها من مستلزمات جمالك الذي نريد له أن يكون كاملاً لانقص فيه...



...إحــــــذري... 


إحذري الأمور التالية......

1- أن تقلدي مشية أيه إمرأة أخرىسواء كانت نجمة من نجوم السينما أو غيرهن

لأن لك مشيتك الخاصة بك والتي يمكنك أن تعرفيها بالتمرين والممارسة...

2- أن تسيري وكتفاك متجهان إلى الأمام...

3- أن تضعي كعبك على الأرض قبل وضع مقدمة القدم...

4- أن تحركي ركبتيك بصورة إستدارية...

5- أن تخرجي قدميك عن نطاق محور الجسم أثناء السير...

6- أن لا تسيري بخطوات واسعة تسابقين بها الريح...

7- أن لا تسيري بخطوات قصيرة جداً تشبهين بها السلحفاة...

8- أن تؤرجحي وركيك يمنة ويسرة حسب خطواتك...


هذه هي الأمور التي يجب عليك تجنبها ...






.. أحرصــــــــــــي ..


وأحرصي على التالي :

1_ أن تسيري عشر دقائق يومياً في المنزل , وأنت باسطة ذراعيك على الجانبين

كما يفعل البهلوان محافظة إلى أقصى حد على توازنك بصورة طبيعية...

2_ أن تضعي قدمك في كل خطوة بصورة مستقيمة أمام القدم الأخرى

ثم إنعطفي برشاقة بتحريك جذعك قبل الخطوة التالية...

3_ أن تضعي بعد ثلاث دقائق من بدء التمرين كتاباً ثقيلاً فوق رأسك ثم تسيري

بقامة منتصبة في ليونة ومرونة في إتجاه واحد شريطة أن تظل قدماك مستقيمين...

4_ ألا تؤرجحي وركيك أثناء السير بتحريك الركبتين بل يجب أن تلقي بثقل جسمك

من الخلف إلى الأمام بثني الركبة ودون الإستعانة بالورك...

5_أن تعودي نفسك على السير بجذع مستقيم بدون تصنع , ورأس عال من غير شموخ وتكبر...

6_ أن تحركي ذراعيك بإنتظام تتحرك في الذراع اليمنى مع الساق اليسرى والعكس بالعكس....


(( مع التمرين تصبح جزء لايتجزأ من حياتك تقومين به من غير تكلف ))







.. الصعود والهبوط من الدرج ..


الصعود والهبوط من الدرج , هما الآخران , محكان هامان للمرأة التي تعرف كيف تحافظ على مظاهر جمالها , 

فتبرزه في إطار جذاب من التصرفات الطبيعية المدروسة....


ففي الصعود يجب أن تراعى ..الملاحظات التالية..


1- لاتلقي بثقلك على حاجز الدرج (( الدرابزين)) بل ليكن لمسك إياه لمساً رفيقاً رقيقاً..

2- حذار من أن تنحني إلى الأمام كثيراً , إذ أن ذلك يضطرك إلى جر قدميك الخلفيه جراً إلى الأعلى ,

مما يشوه منظرك , بل يجب أن تنحني إلى الأمام قليلاً ثم إرفعي قدمك قليلاً إلى أعلى من مستوى الدرجة ,

ثم أنزليها برفق ودون أن تحدثي أي صوت(( بقدميك)) ثم إدفعي جسمك إلى أعلى بقدمك الخلفيه وهكذا..

3- الهبوط من الدرج... حذار من النزول وركبتاك متباعدتان وجذعك مندفع إلى الأمام بصورة مزعجة , 

ولاتضربي الدرجات بكعبيك...

4- إنحني إلى الأمام قليلاً كي ترى الدرجات السفلى , ولاحظي هنا أن الانحناء لايقصد به ثني الجذع.. 

مجرد إنحناءة بسيطة رشيقة تكفي..

5- ليكن قوامك منتصباً ومتزناً عند الهبوط ,

وإثني ركبتك الخلفيه عندما ترمين بقدمك الأمامية نحو الدرجة السفلى بلطف وهدوء...


.. الجلـــــــــــــــــوس ..




ليس الجلوس مجرد ظاهرة مكملة , أو مشوهة للجمال, 


بل أنه يعطي أوضح فكره عن ((أخلاااااااااااق الجالسة ))(( الله يستر ))


والجلوس لا يتعلق فقط بسلامة ...القوام وإبراز الجمال, 


وإذا كان الجلوس السيء بالنسبة للرجل ظاهرة تدعو إلى الإنزعاج منه , فإنه بالنسبة للمرأة يعتبر (( كارثة )) 


سواء من ناحية الإساءة لجمالها , أو سمعتها...


نجد بعض النساء يجلسن على المقعد بشدة .. 


ولعل الأصح أن نقول أنهن يلقين بأنفسهن إلقاء بصورة يئن لها المقعد ,


وبعضهن يجلسن على الناحية العجزية(( اخر عظمة في العمود الفقري)) من الجسم..

بدلاً من الأليتين(( الوركين)) , 


وبعضهن يبعدن أفخاذهن عن بعضها بصورة منفرة ويجعلن أقدامهن منحرفه إلى الخارج..


وبعضهن يلففن سيقانهن..على بعضها كما تلتف الأفعى حول الشجرة ..


وبعضهن يحنين ظهورهن إلى الأمام أو يضعن أيديهن على ركبهن كما لو كن في وضعية تحفز للقفز


هذه الأوضاع كلها

خطـــــــــــــــأ x خطـــــــــــــــأ...:

إن عكسها هو الصحيح...




وإذا أردت أن تتمرني على الأوضاع الصحية الجمالية فمارسي هذا التمرين..1- ضعي مقعداً ذا مسند قائم في ناحية من الغرفة.


2- تقدمي منه برشاقة , وعندما تصبح المسافة بينك وبينه هي ثلاثون سنتيمتراً , 


ألقي عليه نظرة خاطفة ثم أديري ظهرك إليه , ثم إزلقي إحدى قدميك وراء الأخرى واثني ركبتيك , 

واخفضي وركك , وظهرك منتصب , ثم إجلسي براحة دون أن تضعي ساقيك على بعضهما ..

هذه هي الجلسة المثالية....

أما متمماتها , فهي أن تجلسي وجذعك قائم ورأسك منتصب دون تكلف ... وأن تردي كتفيك إلى الخلف 


بصورة طبيعية... ولايسمح لك (( بلف ساقيك على بعضهما)) بل ضعي ساقيك في الوضعيه التالية 


توضح لكم الطريقة .... لكن لما تجين تجلسين على كرسي او على الكنبه... 

لا تحطين رجل على رجل.... (( خلي رجولك جنب بعض مثل الصورة ذي..))


يارب يكون وضحت الطريقة لكم....


وليس مطلوباً منك في جلستك المثالية ..هذه أن تجلسي كالصنم...بلا حراك ,,,, 

بل افعلي ماشئت ضمن الحدود التي أشرنا إليها 

والتي تعتبر ضرورية صحية وتجميلية وإجتماعية في آن واحد...





.. اتيكيت الضيووف ..- تتعدد قواعد الإتيكيت الخاصة بالمضيف/ المضيفة ... 

لكن هذه المرة إذا كنت أنت الضيف المدعو لتناول غذاء .. عشاء .. لحضور حفلة ما, 

فماهي القواعد المتبعة للإتيكيت والتي تسمى بـ "إتيكيت الضيوف"؟




* قواعد الإتيكيت:




- الحساسية:


إذا كنت تعانى من الحساسية لنوع معين من الأطعمة, 

فعليك أن تخبر المضيف/ المضيفة فى وقت سابق على حضور الدعوة 

وبعد توجيهها وما تحتاجه من متطلبات غذائية فى حدود اللائق.




الملابس: إذا تلقيت دعوة لا تتردد فى سؤال المضيف/ المضيفة عن نوعية الملابس التى ترتديها, 

أما إذا كانت حفلة شواء فلا داعى للسؤال. 



والقاعدة العامة هو أن تضع فى اعتبارك دائماً نوع الحفل وميعاده ليلاً أم نهاراً عند اختيار الملابس ... 





- المقاطعة:تتمثل المقاطعة فى التليفون المحمول .. الذى قد يكون مقبولاً فى بعض البلدان والبعض الآخر لا.

لا تحاول ارتشاف أو تبريد الطعام الساخن بالنفخ فيه .. لا تتحدث والطعام فى فمك. 

لا تتمخط وأنت على المائدة وعليك بالاستئذان وقتها.

- مواصلة الود:بما أن المضيف/ المضيفة اعتنى بك ووجه إليك دعوته فينبغى أن تهتم به أيضاً 

بتوجيه ما يعبر عن شكرك وامتنانك له بإرسال بطاقة شكر أوبريد إليكترونى أومكالمة تليفونية

حسبما يروق لك.




- الهدايا: إذا كان شخص تعرفه اختر الهدية العملية التى يمكن أن يستفيد منها 

وليس شرطاً أن تكون غالية فى الثمن ..

أما الشخص الذى لا تعرفه فيكتفى بباقة من الورود. 

من الأفضل أن تقدم الهدية لصاحب الدعوة لتوجيه الشكر له شخصياً.





- الدعوة :

لا تصطحب أى شخص غير موجه الدعوة إليه .. وبالطبع ينطبق ذلك على الأطفال.







- تناول الأطعمة أوالمشروبات: لا تبدأ فى تناول أى شئ إلا بعد أن تحصل على الإشارة الخضراء 

من المضيف/ المضيفة وهى البدء فى الإمساك بالشوكة ومن هنا تبدأ أنت أيضاً.



- المغادرة: عليك باختيار الميعاد الملائم للرحيل .. 

وإذا كنت مدعو لتناول الغذاء أو العشاء يُحدد ميعاد مغادرتك المكان عند إشارة المضيف/ المضيفة 

باستعداده لذلك. لا تطلب أخذ الطعام المتبقى مطلقاً.





- فوطة المائدة:


توضع على الفخذين (الحجر) بمجرد جلوسك على المائدة, 

لا تحاول فرد طياتها كلية لكى تحمى ملابسك فى حالة انسكاب الحساء أو أية سوائل بجانب فتات الطعام.




- وضع الجلوس: الاسترخاء مطلوب عند تناولك للطعام, لا ترتكز بكوعيك على المائدة 

وإنما احتفظ بهما على جانبى الجسم ..




.. اتيكيــــــــــــــــت التربيـــــــــه ..




- على كل أب وأم أن يختزن/تختزن نصائح الإتيكيت التالية في تفكيرها لتربية أبنائهم عليها:




1- الطلب والشكر:

هناك كلمتان سحريتان كلمة "من فضلك" عند طلب شئ, وكلمة "شكراً" عند إنجاز الطلب. 





وأنت تعمل لصغيرك أو صغيرتك معروفاً ينبغي أن تعلمه/تعلمها هاتين الكلمتين 

لكي تصبح بمثابة العادة له/لها . يجب كل شخص أن يشعر بالتقدير عند القيام بعمل أي شئ من أجل الآخرين

وحتى ولو كان هذا الشخص طفلاًً وكلمة "شكراً" هي أفضل الطرق للإعراب عن الامتنان والعرفان, 

والأفضل منها "من فضلك" تحول صيغة الأمر إلى طلب 

وتتضمن على معنى الاختيار بل ونها تجعل من الطلب غير المرغوب فيه إلى طلب لذيذ في أدائه.





2- الألقاب:

الطفل الصغير لا يبالى بمناداة من هم أكبر منه سناً بألقاب تأدبية تسبق أسمائهم 

لأنه لا يعي ذلك في سن مبكرة ولا يحاسب عليه,

ولكن عندما يصل إلى مرحلة عمرية ليست متقدمة بالدرجة الكبيرة لا بد من تعليمه كيف ينادى الآخرون 

باستخدام ألقاب تأدبية لأن عدم الوعي سيترجم بعد ذلك إلى قلة الأدب.



3- آداب المائدة:

آداب المائدة للكبار هي نفسها للصغار باستثناء بعض الاختلافات البسيطة وإن كان يعد اختلافاً واحداً فقط 

هو تعليمهم التزام الصمت على مائدة الطعام بدون التحرك كثيراً أو إصدار الأصوات العالية, 

مع الأخذ في الاعتبار إذا استمرت الوجبة لفترة طويلة من الزمن لا يطيق الطفل احتمال الانتظار لهذه الفترة 

ويمكن قيامه آنذاك.





4-الخصوصية:


- لكي يتعلم طفلك احترام خصوصيات الكبار, لا بد وأن تحترم خصوصياتهم:

-لا تقتحم مناقشاتهم.

-لا تنصت إلى مكالمتهم التليفونية.

-لا تتلصص عليهم.

-لا تفتش في متعلقاتهم.

-انقر الباب والاستئذان قبل الدخول عليهم.

ولا تتعجب من هذه النصائح لأن تربية الطفل في المراحل العمرية الأولى واللاحقة 

ما هي إلا مرايا تعكس تصرفات الوالدين وتقليد أعمى لها.




5- المقاطعة:

والأطفال شهيرة بمقاطعة الحديث, 

وإذا فعل طفلك ذلك عليك بتوجيهه على الفور أثناء المقاطعة ولا تنتظر حتى تصبح عادة له.




6- اللعب:

- من خلال السلوك المتبع في اللعب بين الأطفال تنمى معها أساليب للتربية عديدة بدون أن يشعر الآباء: 

- روح التعاون.

- الاحترام للآخرين.

- الطيبة.

- عدم الأنانية وحب الذات.

ويتم تعليم الأطفال من خلال مشاركة الآباء لهم في اللعب بتقليد ردود أفعالهم.



7- المصافحة بالأيدي:

لا بد وأن يتعلم الأطفال مصافحة من هم أكبر سناً عند تقديم التحية لهم مع ذكر الاسم والنظر إلى عين من يصافحهم,

وقم أنت بتعليمهم ذلك بالتدريب المستمر.




8- إتيكيت التليفون:عندما ينطق الطفل بكلماته الأولى يجد الآباء سعادة بالغة

لأنه يشعر آنذاك أن طفله كبر ولا سيما مع الأصدقاء من خلال المحادثات التليفونية ...

لكن قد يزعج ذلك البعض. ولا مانع منه إلا بعد أن يستوعب الطفل الكلام وكيف ينقل الرسالة إلى الكبار. 




9-تربية في الداخل والخارج:- جميع الآداب السابقة لا تقتصر على المنزل وإنما في كل مكان وفى كل شئ:

- للجدود - للأباء - للأصدقاء - للمائدة

- للمحادثة - للمطاعم - للمدارس - للنوادي



آرق تحيآتي ..~

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا سوسن ...

الله لا يحرمنا منك ...

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا موضوع رائع كتير

----------


## saousana

مشكورين على مروركم طراونة ولمسة

----------


## العالي عالي

شكراً سوسن على الفن الجميل

----------


## saousana

> شكراً سوسن على الفن الجميل


مشكور عالي على المرور الاجمل

----------


## باريسيا

*الموضوع اكثر من رائع وجميل جداً
يسلمو اديكي سوسو 
انا متعلمه دروس الاتيكيت وكتير حبيتها وهتميتلها رغم ان كل الي حولي رفضوا مجرد الفكره لانه بيعتبروها تزييف او تقييد للحركه 
بس هي العكس وكمان بيعطي الثقه والرزانه 

بانتظار جديدك*

----------


## saousana

> *الموضوع اكثر من رائع وجميل جداً
> يسلمو اديكي سوسو 
> انا متعلمه دروس الاتيكيت وكتير حبيتها وهتميتلها رغم ان كل الي حولي رفضوا مجرد الفكره لانه بيعتبروها تزييف او تقييد للحركه 
> بس هي العكس وكمان بيعطي الثقه والرزانه 
> 
> بانتظار جديدك*


مشكورة بروس على المرور 
انا بتوقع انه الكل فينا بحاجة الب القليل من الاتيكيت في حياته 
ومش تزييف بالضرورة ولكن حسن المعاملة 
نورتي

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*شكرا كتير سوسن
موضوع بتوقع الكل بحاجة إله ويجب أن ينهل منه القليل
مشكوووووووووووورة*

----------


## saousana

> *شكرا كتير سوسن
> موضوع بتوقع الكل بحاجة إله ويجب أن ينهل منه القليل
> مشكوووووووووووورة*


مشكورة علوش على المرور 
وانا كمان بتوقع انه الكل بحاجة الى القليل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شو هاي الحلاوة يجنن الموضوع يسلموا يا ام السوس

----------


## دلع

شكرا سوسن

----------


## saousana

> شو هاي الحلاوة يجنن الموضوع يسلموا يا ام السوس


مشكور مها على المرور

----------


## روان



----------


## saousana

> 


الله يعافيكي 
ومشكورة على مرورك

----------

